# Irrigation and Drainage thought on 200sqm yard



## GLO (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi,

Im new here and hoping to get some guidance, recommendation and assistance.

Turf was laid 18months ago, and its winter season now, so its dormant.

Subsoil is shale/rock and has a very subtle gradient running from South to North across the back yard.

On top of the shale, I put a 80% soil/ 20% sand blend, and 200sqm of Palmetto Buffalo turf.

The first image is my back yard diagram



A few times a year when we get constant rain, i get some puddling which will slowly drain away over 2-5 days. I don't get any root rot fortunately! (see other photos)




I am thinking about adding a irrigation system to the back yard and am looking for thoughts on best layout.
As well as possibly hiring a turf cutter to reset the levels and improve drainage across the yard.

Water runs across the yard and not towards the slab, but if i was to leverage the existing stormwater pits then levels would incidentally run towards the house.

Another idea i had was to simply have a slight gradient to run away from the slab towards the garden bed, and possible put a 65mm french drain along side the garden bed, but i am grossly limited to 100mm depth due to rock. for example below.



What suggestions do you have for the irrigation and drainage based on the bedrock it is all sitting on top of.

Thanks in advance!


----------

